# Toshiba Satellite A 200 geht einfach aus.



## Keipi (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi ihr,

ich hoffe doch ihr könnt mir helfen. Meine Freundin hat ein Toshiba Satellite A200-170 Laptop und der geht von Zeit zu Zeit ohne Grund einfach aus.

Das ganze kann nach 2 Stunden passieren oder aber auch nach 5 Minuten.Manchmal geht er auch gar nicht an oder erst nach mehrmaligem versuchen.Egal ob er am Netzstrom hängt oder nur auf Akku läuft. Ich hab keine Ahnung woran das liegen kann .

Temperatur schließe ich mal aus, da er ja manchmal schon nach 2 Minuten einfach ausgeht. Der Laptop ist jetzt ca 3 Jahre alt.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen,hab eigentlich nicht vor nen neuen zu kaufen.

Gruß Keipi


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2009)

das kann ein simpler wackelkontakt sein, aber auch ein mini-bruch auf dem mainboard. da müßte aber ein fachmann das teil mal auseinander nehmen, schauen, messen... 

geht der auch aus, wenn man nur im BIOS ist?


----------



## Keipi (31. Oktober 2009)

Gute Frage muss ich mal probieren.Was meinst du wie lange sollte ich im BIOS bleiben? Denkst du den das es sich noch lohnen würde den zu reparieren?Hab nämlich keine Ahnung was sowas kostet.

Meine Freundin hat gerade gemeint bzw... bildet sich ein das er irgendwie nur ausgeht wenn er am Netzstrom hängt bei Akku betrieb bleibt er anscheinend an. Werde das heute Abend mal mitm Bios und nur auf Akku Betrieb versuchen.

Danke schonmal.


----------



## Herbboy (31. Oktober 2009)

wenn es wirklich nur bei netztstrom passiert, könnte das natürlich ein netzteilproblem sein. passiert es denn, wenn man das book bewegt, oder auch ganz von alleine?

wegen reparatur kann man schwer sagen. was für hardware is denn darin verbaut?


----------



## Keipi (31. Oktober 2009)

Habs bis jetzt noch nicht testen können und werde heute leider nicht dazu kommen.

Hardware:ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600,Intel Core 2 Duo T7100 @ 1,80GHz,2x 75 Gb Festplatte. Hoffe das reicht oder brauchst noch mehr info?


----------



## Herbboy (1. November 2009)

2x 75GB festplatten? ungewöhnlich ^^  also, nen gleichguten würde man halt neu schon für 500€ bekommen. daher wäre ne reparatur einerseits lohnenswert, andererseits könnte man die einzelteile, die noch funktionieren, für vermutlich so viel geld verkaufen, dass man mit wenig aufpreis ein nagelneues gleichgutes bekommt... zB allein das display dürfte 50-150€ bringen, weil ein display als offizielles ersatzteil teuer ist. ein netzteil kann auch allein schon 30-40€ bringen. 

natürlich kann es auch nur ne kleinigkeit sein, und eine gute und seriöse werkstatt macht das für 50-100€ wieder heile...


----------



## ronbra (28. November 2009)

Hallo
Ich habe das gleiche problem.und komme nicht mehr weiter.
Habe einen Toshiba A200-170 der eines Tages einfach aus ging, bei versuch wieder hoch zu fahren geht er nach 1 min wieder aus, manchmal geht er überhaubt nicht an! und manchmal geht er an und nach dem er im Windows booten will het er gleich aus, so als wenn man denn Stecker raus zieht.

Wollte mal wissen wie weit du mit deinem gekommen bist.

Danke im voraus.


----------

